
NES console was discontinued in ‘95. Devs are still making games for it - thechrisshort
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2019/11/28/nes-console-was-discontinued-these-developers-are-still-making-games-it/
======
8lall0
Nothing new here :) C64 is 1 year older, discontinued in '95 too and still
devs are releasing games and stuff.

